# Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!



## Sailfisch (9. Oktober 2007)

Grüß Gott zusammen! #h

Wir wollen mal einen Versuchsballon starten und schauen, ob es für diese Thema genug Interesse gibt, dass ein Sonderforum gerechtfertigt ist.

Ich würde mich über einen regen Informationsaustausch freuen. Zunächst könnten wir mal eine Linkliste erstellen, in der wir wertvolle Links rund um das Thema Fischerprüfung zusammentragen. Dabei sollten wir eine Untergliederung nach Ländern vornehmen.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Karpfen_Killer (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut, da ich nächstes Jahr meinen "Blauen" mache und noch viele fragen habe


----------



## killahoroz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

top idee
also hier der Link für Hessen: http://www.hessenfischer.net/fipruefung/weg.htm

Auf dem Link kann man sehen, was man in Hessen für Fischerlehrgang/prüfung braucht und Lehrgangs-/Prüfungstermine in Hessen

gruß


----------



## bernie1 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Hier ein Link.

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/nordrhein_westfalen.html

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## killahoroz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Ich hab mal ne wichtige Frage an euch:

Kann mir einer sagen, ob man, wenn man Angelschein macht das Geld am Anfang oder am Ende des Lehrgangs bezahlen muss. Wie war es bei euch?

Ich muss nämlich noch Geld zusammenkratzen.

(Nimmt es mir nicht übel, bin Schüler)

gruß


----------



## Karpfen_Killer (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

bei mir sind es 50€ am Anfang zu bezahlen!


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Moin,

Ich denke dieses Sonderform ist sinnvoller als manch anderes 

Denke das es gut laufen wird.

Grüsse


----------



## Kistenmann (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Also ich wäre auch dafür. Bin ja ab 3.11. in HH dabei ;-)


----------



## Justhon (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Erstmal: Das Forum ist ne gute Idee, und ich bin jetzt gerade Im Kurs für die Prüfung in NRW!

Am 6.11. ist meine Prüfung




killahoroz schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne wichtige Frage an euch:
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob man, wenn man Angelschein macht das Geld am Anfang oder am Ende des Lehrgangs bezahlen muss. Wie war es bei euch?
> 
> ...





Bei mir wars so, dass man die 95€ (30€ Prüfungsgebühr und 65€ Kurspreis) sofort (bzw in den ersten Stunden) bezahlen musste.

Aber ich denke, dass das jeder Kursanbieter anders machen wird.


----------



## Ruffneck (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Hallo, 

halte solch einen Thread auch für eine sehr gute Idee !!! :m

Habe ab dem 13.10.07, an jeweils 2 Wochenenden von 13-19 Uhr meine Lehrgänge und am 04.12.07 meine Prüfung.

Ein bissie Bammel hab ich ja schon #t !!!

MkG Ruffneck


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Na, das lässt sich doch schon ganz gut an!

Habe den Hessenlink schon mal exportiert und ein "Hessenthema" erstellt.
Besten Dank killahoroz!

Und herzlichen Dank auch an die sonstigen Mitwirkenden! Das wird bestimmt ein nützlicher Bereich!


----------



## killahoroz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

bitte bitte du hattest ja die idee


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*



killahoroz schrieb:


> bitte bitte du hattest ja die idee



Ne, ne, die Grundidee stammt vom Cheffe, sprich Martin (dok).
Ich darf das Thema nur moderieren. :m


----------



## killahoroz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

dann danke an euch beiden, ihr macht das toll#6


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Die Links also einfach erstmal wild hier rein posten?
Hier dann mal ein Link zu Lehrgängen in Schleswig-Holstein.

Klasse Idee mit dem Forum!#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Ich würde vorschlagen das man nicht alles hier i dem Thema verewigt, die Nachwelt soll es einfach haben. Jedes Bundesland sollte eienn eigenen Thread bekommen, so wird das übersichtlich.


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Genau!

Deshalb erstelle ich ja auch schon fleißig neue Themen, in denen dann landesspezifisch zugeordnet werden kann. Wichtige Links werde ich dann jeweils ins 1. Posting kopieren und ansonsten einer angeregten Diskussion und Frage-Antwort-Spielen entgegensehen.

@carp4fun!
Danke für den Link!


----------



## Alexander2781 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

:m

Ich habe mir die Freiheit rausgenommen ungefragt einen eigenen Thread für NRW zu erstellen ähm vollzuspammen


----------



## Alexander2781 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Und noch ein Link:

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/12876/index.php


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Das wird ja richtig stressig hier!

Werde gleich mal bei Dok wegen der Schwerarbeiterzulage nachfragen :vik::vik::vik:

Spaß bei Seite! Macht nur munter weiter so! Auch wenn ich vielleicht am Anfang nicht ganz so schnell bei Euch mithalten kann, aber ich bin ja auch schon älter...


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*

Hätte da auch noch was.:m

http://www.kiel.de/Aemter_61_bis_92/73/Service_73/Fi_info.htm


----------



## angelnarr (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neues Forum Fischerprüfung!*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch dafür. Bin ja ab 3.11. in HH dabei ;-)



Lese ich da 3.11.?
Machst deine Prüfung auch in Nettelnburg?
Gruß
Harry


----------

